# Question BillS



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We don't see eye to eye on a LOT, but what you're good at, you're damn good at.
[Q]
If one was planning on taking a reasonable amount of trade silver with him in his BOB would it be better to pack ounces or numismatic silver, AKA junk.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I know it wasn't for me. I just was listening to Peter Schiff on Friday saying NOT to buy any numismatic stuff. Just buy junk silver first. He also offers anyone the opportunity to download a free report from his site about silver.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Since I dont mind jumping in either I would just like to say that I thought 'numismatic' meant relating to coins of collectable value i.e. not junk. Technically its just the study of coins and coinage, but my impression is that people mean 'collectables' when using that term.
If you dont mind me giving my $.02...
You dont, you say?
Great!

I would say a mix of both, but more ounces if only for bulk reasons. If it comes to that, that people are accepting silver at its inherent (listed) value or close to it (i.e. not one dollar for a $1 coin) then there is no difference, unless its at $500/oz. and you need smaller denominations to make change.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll give my 2 cents FWIW.

Early on in a crisis I would believe that very few people would even realize recognize the value of silver. It has been my experience that the vast majority of the population doesn't even have a clue what an ounce of gold is worth. So I believe that silver's worth would be extremely limited unless you happen upon that rare informed individual, _and_ he had something to trade that was needed. For these reasons during initial bug out at the beginning of a crisis, I'd carry Morgan Dollars strictly for their recognition value.

Once the crisis has progressed, maybe a year or so, then there _may_ be some type of barter going on where silver might be usable. In that case, 90% junk coins could be the best option because of the smaller values. Even selling smaller coins to a metals dealer may be doable, without risking larger values.

At the end of a crisis and one is trying to convert the silver back into whatever currency is being used, then I don't believe that the type of silver matters as much. Ounces would be much more compact and American Eagles would probably be considered safer than unknown silver rounds.

Personally, I just don't see a barter economy using silver coins happening. Even in Argentina during the worst of their economic meltdown, barter was mostly on a goods for goods basis. Pseudo barter "currency" was even printed, but it soon became useless due to counterfeiting. I believe that the sole worth of PM's is in getting one's wealth through, to the other side of a collapse.

YMMV


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Having "real" coins vs 1 oz bars and similar might have a trade advantage in that they would be more readily accepted as legitimate. The one once round and bars can be made by anyone with a mould and the ability to measure a certain volume/weight and could just as easily be counterfitted (cheap core dipped in silver, etc.) so I would imagine old coins with the expected wear and such might just be more readily trusted.

As K0xxx said, American Eagles would be one good option if you want full one ounce sizes.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Magus said:


> We don't see eye to eye on a LOT, but what you're good at, you're damn good at.
> [Q]
> If one was planning on taking a reasonable amount of trade silver with him in his BOB would it be better to pack ounces or numismatic silver, AKA junk.


Numismatic silver is actually silver that has collector value and it's priced that way. Junk silver is priced purely based on the amount of the silver in the coin.

Take junk silver. An ounce is worth about $27 right now. A dime is worth about $2. I think junk silver dimes are the best form of silver for small purchases. If I saw an ounce of silver bullion I wouldn't want to accept it because I wouldn't know if it was genuine or not.

I also think that people using silver for trade would adjust the quantities of what they're selling to reflect a silver dime's worth of product. So you'd buy a silver dime's worth of apples or potatoes or whatever.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Would junk silver also be items that had a silver content? "Not sure what % would be the cut off point or if there is a cut off point. Finally is there a simple way to separate the silver from the alloy?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BillS said:


> Numismatic silver is actually silver that has collector value and it's priced that way. Junk silver is priced purely based on the amount of the silver in the coin.
> 
> Take junk silver. An ounce is worth about $27 right now. A dime is worth about $2. I think junk silver dimes are the best form of silver for small purchases. If I saw an ounce of silver bullion I wouldn't want to accept it because I wouldn't know if it was genuine or not.
> 
> I also think that people using silver for trade would adjust the quantities of what they're selling to reflect a silver dime's worth of product. So you'd buy a silver dime's worth of apples or potatoes or whatever.


And into bob's belly goes two rolls of 63' quarters.I don't have but 5$ face in dimes. thanks BillS.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Magus said:


> And into bob's belly goes two rolls of 63' quarters.I don't have but 5$ face in dimes. thanks BillS.


I have 3 rolls of dimes. Just picked up another for 70 bucks


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> I have 3 rolls of dimes. Just picked up another for 70 bucks


So how many dimes to a roll?

I got my junk silver here:

http://www.providentmetals.com/coins/us-silver-coins/dime.html

I just checked their website. They are completely out of Mercury dimes. All they have now is Barber dimes.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

*BillS*, there are 50 dimes to a roll.

*ComputerGuy*, $70 is a great price for a roll of silver dimes. Nice score!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks k0xxx. I have a co-worker who needs some money and I showed the price and what I would pay. I want to be fair to her and me.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Thanks k0xxx. I have a co-worker who needs some money and I showed the price and what I would pay. I want to be fair to her and me.


90% silver dimes are going for about $2 each right now.

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1946-1964-Silver-Roosevelt-Dime-Value.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

alwaysready said:


> Would junk silver also be items that had a silver content? "Not sure what % would be the cut off point or if there is a cut off point. Finally is there a simple way to separate the silver from the alloy?


It would be hard to verify how much silver was in an item. It would be easier to sell it and use the money to buy coins.

I don't think there's a simple way of removing the silver from the alloy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Adding mercury during smelting makes the Nickel sink to the bottom of the crucible so I'm told.sounds explosive.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

It's also very dangerous to your health unless very well ventilated. Mercury fumes are extremely toxic.

As for testing silver content. Most items will either be .800, .900, .925, or .999 fine. There are test kits that can be purchased fairly cheaply, but they only test for .925 or .999 (at least mine does). It involves filing or scraping an item to get past any possible plating and then using a drop of acid to check the purity. There are also electronic devices that can check silver, as well as gold, but they are generally much too expensive to be of use to the average person.

Stick with 90% (junk) coins and it would be hard to go wrong.


----------

